# Where's Lucky13



## T Bolt (Jun 29, 2011)

Any one seen Jan lately? It's been kind of quiet around here the last couple of weeks.


----------



## Catch22 (Jun 29, 2011)

I just checked today actually. He hasn't been active since the 6th, and I don't think he's posted anything on Facebook either.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jun 29, 2011)

He was on Facebook today when I was on but I didn't get in touch with him. Should have I guess.


----------



## imalko (Jun 29, 2011)

It's very, very quiet. Maybe too quiet...
I've noticed that too. Hope everything is okay. Maybe some of our British based friends know more...?


----------



## B-17engineer (Jun 29, 2011)

I think he's fine, he's been on fb a couple times...


----------



## Airframes (Jun 29, 2011)

I'll send him a text tomorrow afternoon (he works night shift) and see what he's up to.


----------



## Catch22 (Jun 29, 2011)

Well that's good that he's on Facebook. I never really go on chat, so I must have missed him.


----------



## B-17engineer (Jun 29, 2011)

The last I talked to him was 2 weeks ago he chatted me asking how my family was doing


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jun 29, 2011)

I bet that stack of unbuilt kits has finally fallen and pinned him down, and he only has 4 cases of Guinness to sustain him until he is rescued.


----------



## B-17engineer (Jun 29, 2011)

^That'll last him what? 3 days?


----------



## T Bolt (Jun 29, 2011)

Good to hear he's been heard from, He's usually on so much it's strange not to see anything from him in so long.


----------



## Crimea_River (Jun 29, 2011)

Maybe he got married.....


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jun 29, 2011)

and the 6th Seal has been broken..............


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jun 29, 2011)




----------



## Airframes (Jun 29, 2011)

Maybe he's actually building some of the kits he's bought - nah, that can't be it !


----------



## GrauGeist (Jun 29, 2011)

Ok guys, don't panic...let me lay down a little bait here.

Be warned though, this stuff is pretty potent and should get him in here at top speed, so stay away from any windows or doorways or else you might get trampled...

First we'll pop the cap off of a Guiness Stout, set it on the table and then we post these:































And now we wait...


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jun 29, 2011)

That.........ought to do it.


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Jun 30, 2011)

You got my attention Dave.................


----------



## Airframes (Jun 30, 2011)

I can hear rumbling north of the border ..........


----------



## Airframes (Jun 30, 2011)

OK, been in touch with the old [email protected] He's fine, but has a heavy work load and a computer problem. He reckons he needs a new computer (I guess his gas operated one is getting a bit old!), and hopes to be back with us soon.


----------



## B-17engineer (Jun 30, 2011)

Niceeeeeeeeee!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jun 30, 2011)

Oh sure, but it works with Face Book......


----------



## Catch22 (Jun 30, 2011)

Good to see he's ok.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jun 30, 2011)

That's his story and he's sticking to it.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 6, 2011)

Still around fellas! Just as Mr Wildcat said, computer and internet problems. Also, my neighbour across the close got broken into, through the front door and during daylight hours!
Got a Revell 1/48 Do 217E-5....
More later.....


----------



## Catch22 (Jul 6, 2011)

Another bomber! 

Good to have you back Jan!


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 6, 2011)

Well, back and back.....using my phone at work.  Hope to sort my computer out at some point. Until then, if anyone wants my mobile number, send me a pm and I'll check in tomorrow again....
Fantastic pics btw!


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Jul 6, 2011)

G'day Jan, glad to have you join us and welcome to the forum.


----------



## Wurger (Jul 6, 2011)

Glad to see you back Jasiu. Smiles.....


----------



## Njaco (Jul 6, 2011)

Alright. I thought you was lost among those beer barrels at the warehouse but looks like you climbed out!!


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 6, 2011)

so he wasn't pinned under all those models after all.... Hi Jan!


----------



## Crimea_River (Jul 6, 2011)

We missed you Jan!....well maybe just a little.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 6, 2011)

Try to get online via my mobile whenever I can. 
Going cold turkey here, not being able to visit the forum!


----------



## T Bolt (Jul 6, 2011)

Good to see you back Jan, It's been way too quiet around here!


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 6, 2011)

Miss being here and give everybody hassle!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 6, 2011)

Yea we mis..... well on 2nd thought......


----------



## imalko (Jul 6, 2011)

Welcome back mate.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jul 6, 2011)

Yeah, Terry has not had anyone to give him any grief. Welcome back man!


----------



## Messy1 (Jul 6, 2011)

Hope to see your computer problems on the mend quickly!!


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 6, 2011)

There goes the neighbourhood...


----------



## Airframes (Jul 6, 2011)

At least the takings at the local pub must have increased! Oh, BTW, welcome back old boy !


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 6, 2011)




----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jul 7, 2011)




----------



## Messy1 (Jul 7, 2011)

If the pub owner installed free wi-fi, he'd make a killing!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jul 7, 2011)

And we would never be able to understand what Jan was typing.


----------



## B-17engineer (Jul 7, 2011)

Shall I remind you all

http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/off-topic-misc/yeah-so-what-22632.html


----------



## GrauGeist (Nov 8, 2014)

I think we need to lay out some Furstenburgs...wait, no, some Captain Morgan shooters as bait.

Let's see...that and perhaps some extra bait might do the trick...












And now we wait...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 8, 2014)

What!? Someone said something?

This might work as well....





















All we have to do now is wait...


----------



## GrauGeist (Nov 8, 2014)

LMAO!!!

well, let me see...trains or chicks...

that's not really a tough decision


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 8, 2014)

Trains, hot rods, kustoms, birds, old cars and motorcycles, aircraft.....not necessarily in that order....lmao









Oh, I forgot booze!


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 8, 2014)

Covered well Jan!


----------



## Njaco (Nov 8, 2014)

Jan suffers from a well documented case of Stockholm syndrome. He has a unique appreciation for dropbears and mayonnaise..........


----------



## Wurger (Nov 8, 2014)

The Christmas time is coming up and Jan decided not to be the Santa Claus anylonger. Now Jan is dreaming about being a railwayman.
Not sure but it may be possible to couple a RS-3 or and RS-11 up to Santa's sleigh instead of reindeers. In the way Jan could be both the Santa Claus and the railwayman.


----------



## Airframes (Nov 8, 2014)

Don't encourage him - he already wanders around Glasgow going "Choo, chooooo !"

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 8, 2014)

Does Jan use the "Choo, chooooo !" sound for alluring women or owls?


----------



## Airframes (Nov 8, 2014)

Well he did tell me his latest bird had big eyes ...............


----------



## Wurger (Nov 8, 2014)

Brown?


----------



## GrauGeist (Nov 8, 2014)

Was it big eyes or big "eyes"?


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 8, 2014)

Big 'eyes' aye....and they keep staring at me!


----------



## Wurger (Nov 8, 2014)




----------



## Gnomey (Nov 8, 2014)

Well something worked to bring him back to the mad house...

Who gave him day leave anyway???


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 9, 2014)

Right.....where were we??







Gave me leave??


----------



## Njaco (Nov 9, 2014)

He's in the library again......................


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 9, 2014)

Scanning through the articles....


----------



## Njaco (Nov 9, 2014)

... and posting them on the forum. You've been told about this. Calling Dr. Fox! Paging Dr. Fox........


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 9, 2014)

I think he's out, doing another 'home movie' or whatyacallem....


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 9, 2014)

Their goes the neighbourhood again...


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 10, 2014)

Aw man....


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 13, 2014)

You know how it is, you can't always win!


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 23, 2014)

Buzz! Buzz! Buzz!






Buzz! Buzz! Buzz!






Buzz! Buzz! Buzz!


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 23, 2014)

Well....


----------



## at6 (Nov 23, 2014)

Posting pics of the lair of the hippocroccofrog.


----------



## GrauGeist (Nov 23, 2014)

Lucky13 said:


> Well....


And now, let us look inside...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 23, 2014)

That explains where there is a lot of noise around here again then...


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 24, 2014)

Yep, that looks like Jan's Fun place alright..


----------



## Wurger (Nov 24, 2014)




----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 24, 2014)

Whooops!! 
Nothing to see here, please move along thank you....


----------

